# Touren rund um Bad Zwesten gesucht



## skoske (10. April 2017)

Hallo liebe Hessische Bikergemeinde,

ich komme aus der Nähe von Hannover und werde ab morgen für 5-6 Wochen meinen Wohnsitz in die Hardtwaldklinik nach Bad Zwesten verlegen. Auf alle Fälle wird mein Spectral mit dabei sein.

Ich habe schon viele interessante Tourenvorschläge im Netz gefunden, mal gut und mal weniger gut dokumentiert. Die besten Informationen bekommt man aber immer noch aus 1. Hand 

Was sollte ich auf keinen Fall rund um Bad Zwesten verpassen? Habt Ihr eventuell den einen oder anderen Tourenvorschlag für mich? Ich suche sowohl kurze Abendrunden als auch Tagestouren, Fitness ist ausreichend vorhanden und der eine oder andere schwierige Trail darf auch dabei sein. Mein Specci will eben artgerecht bewegt werden.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

VG Sven


----------



## musiclust (29. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

bist du fündig geworden? Bin demnächst auch in der Gegend und suche noch Touren.

Gruß

  musiclust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

